# Band Power etc...



## CMikaelian (Jun 17, 2010)

What kind of Band Power or Orchestra Light Stringers do you use for gigs? I know we all get away with the occasional metallic quad box at the end of an extension cord or Zip Cord "Add-A-Tap" stringers but what about a more permanent or "Safe" solution. Hopefully there is a reasonably priced solution for these things.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 17, 2010)

we actually made our own, Using metal install boxes (two space) and edison connectors there are about 10 of those in the circuit and all are able to be run through our dimmer, since the ends have stage pin and our dimmer system is stage pin (makes it great for really needed black outs).


----------



## Sony (Jun 17, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with a Quad-Box on the end of a cable as long as it is constructed properly. I.E. using 12/3 SOOW cable and proper strain relief on ether end. I have seen this in many theatres and there is nothing unsafe about them as long as the above method is used. Quad-Boxes on the ends of extension cords however is NOT the proper way.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 17, 2010)

What might be wrong with an assembly such as this for use in entertainment?


www.lighting-rentals.com


CMikaelian, for one solution, see 

PowerFLEX Cable Assemblies: E-String Orchestra | Lex Products
and other E-String products.

Another possibility:

Nutech Industries BS-1030 Booth Stringer


----------



## n1ist (Jun 18, 2010)

A quad box (1900 box) is not legal unless permanently mounted to the wall. It can't be used on the end of a flexible cord. NEC doesn't permit boxes with knockouts, and requires that the cord grip be threaded into a hub, not held with a locknut. 
/mike


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 18, 2010)

We have two or three Lex Products E-Strings on hand. It's an amazing product that really cuts down the number of cords getting used on stage. There's no need at all to use extensions from the stand lights to the E-Strings, so setup and tear down are easy and during the event cables are a lot less tangled up and there's far fewer trip hazards.

Also, it's legal.

They typically get used for stand lights but I've also used them when we just need a lot of well-distributed power for amps and other backline. It's well worth the investment and our E-Strings have certainly been serving us well.


----------



## reggie98 (Jun 18, 2010)

These are similar to the non-metalic boxes on the strings by Lex and others: 6000 Series Portable Power Outlet Boxes on Ericson Mfg I'm referring to the ones with the molded cord grips, not the clamps. There are other manufacturers as well.


----------



## CMikaelian (Jun 18, 2010)

As mentioned the quad boxes with punchouts (ie interior wall boxes) are not approved for "Temporary Wiring". I was kinda looking for a sealed outlet box to replace the ones we have. I have looked at alot of the prefabed options and I really do think that they are the "correct" option but since we have the cable and the runs already made I was hoping to simply swap out some of our not so safe quad boxes. Currently we use Zip Cord "Add-A-Tap" stringers for Orchestra lights since we often use 50-60 orchestra lights for some of our concerts and buying that many runs of the Lex stringers can get kinda pricy. We do split the load through many different runs but it is still not my favorite practice.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 18, 2010)

n1ist said:


> A quad box (1900 box) is not legal unless permanently mounted to the wall. It can't be used on the end of a flexible cord. NEC doesn't permit boxes with knockouts, and requires that the cord grip be threaded into a hub, not held with a locknut.
> /mike



Which is why they also sell boxes with only two knockouts and attachments to place threaded strain relief devices. (our theater has 4 strings of 10)

Of Course they must be all built by a quallified electrician and the last box must be either Encased or end in a pigtail.


----------

